# Geforce GTX 960: Nvidias neue Karte und Ausblick auf 2015



## AntonioFunes (24. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Geforce GTX 960: Nvidias neue Karte und Ausblick auf 2015* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Geforce GTX 960: Nvidias neue Karte und Ausblick auf 2015


----------



## Chronik (24. Januar 2015)

Wieviel Watt benötigt den die "GTX 970" überhaupt?


----------



## Batze (24. Januar 2015)

20-30 €uronen günstiger und die neue GTX 960 würde AMD im hart umkämpftem 200 €uro Bereich wohl alles wegnehmen.


----------



## Schalkmund (24. Januar 2015)

Die GTX960 ist doch echt ein Witz. Nvidia will damit die MOBA-Spieler ansprechen. Mal ehrlich wer hat denn das Bedürfnis 200€ für eine neue Grafikkarte zuzahlen, um ein MOBA zu spielen für das auch eine uralte Karte reicht.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Die GTX960 ist doch echt ein Witz. Nvidia will damit die MOBA-Spieler ansprechen. Mal ehrlich wer hat denn das Bedürfnis 200€ für eine neue Grafikkarte zuzahlen, um ein MOBA zu spielen für das auch eine uralte Karte reicht.



Also, wenn, dann können die nur meinen, dass die Karte (auch) für nen HTPC gut geeignet ist wegen des Strombedarfs - oder es gibt MOBA-Spieler, die auf 200FPS+ stehen ^^


@Chronik: die GTX 970 braucht je nach Modell so 150 bis 180W, wobei es sein kann, dass es kurzzeitig mehr sind - Spassbremse jedenfalls hatte ein Netzteil, das an sich locker reichen müsste, und es ging aber nicht.


----------



## baiR (24. Januar 2015)

Da bin ich aber froh mir die GTX 970 gekauft zu haben. So hatte ich bisher schon meinen Spaß mit der Karte und muss den frühen Kauf nicht bereuen. Das die GTX 960 nur 2 GB Vram bietet hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich würde dann lieber ein wenig drauflegen um mir eine vergleichbar starke AMD-Karte mit 3 GB Vram zu kaufen wenn ich mir nicht schon die GTX 970 gekauft hätte.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, wenn, dann können die nur meinen, dass die Karte (auch) für nen HTPC gut geeignet ist wegen des Strombedarfs - oder es gibt MOBA-Spieler, die auf 200FPS+ stehen ^^
> 
> 
> @Chronik: die GTX 970 braucht je nach Modell so 150 bis 180W, wobei es sein kann, dass es kurzzeitig mehr sind - Spassbremse jedenfalls hatte ein Netzteil, das an sich locker reichen müsste, und es ging aber nicht.



Ich würde auf jeden Fall Netzteile mit mindestens 500 Watt Leistung mit 80 Plus Zertifikat empfehlen. Wenn die Karte in Kombination mit einen Core I7 betrieben wird dann würde ich sicherheitshalber ein 600 Watt Netzteil kaufen auch mit 80 Plus Zertifikat. Ich habe mir die GTX 970 von Zotac gekauft und betreibe meinen Rechner mit einem 450 Watt Netzteil. Geht ohne Probleme. Ich musste mir nur einen zweiten 8-Pin PCI-E-Stecker basteln da mein Netzteil nur einen 8-Pin bot. Könnte die Karte bei den niedrigen Leistungshunger wahrscheinlich auch über einen 8 und einen 6 Pin Stecker betreiben da sie weniger Leistung benötigt als meine vorherige Karte die mit 2x6 Pin Stecker betrieben wurde. Aber sicher ist sicher.
Beim Prozessorwechsel werde ich aber auch zu einen 600 Watt-Markennetzteil mit 80 Plus Zertifikat greifen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2015)

baiR schrieb:


> Ich würde auf jeden Fall Netzteile mit mindestens 500 Watt Leistung mit 80 Plus Zertifikat empfehlen. Wenn die Karte in Kombination mit einen Core I7 betrieben wird dann würde ich sicherheitshalber ein 600 Watt Netzteil kaufen auch mit 80 Plus Zertifikat. Ich habe mir die GTX 970 von Zotac gekauft und betreibe meinen Rechner mit einem 450 Watt Netzteil. Geht ohne Probleme. Ich musste mir nur einen zweiten 8-Pin PCI-E-Stecker basteln da mein Netzteil nur einen 8-Pin bot. Könnte die Karte bei den niedrigen Leistungshunger wahrscheinlich auch über einen 8 und einen 6 Pin Stecker betreiben da sie weniger Leistung benötigt als meine vorherige Karte die mit 2x6 Pin Stecker betrieben wurde. Aber sicher ist sicher.
> Beim Prozessorwechsel werde ich aber auch zu einen 600 Watt-Markennetzteil mit 80 Plus Zertifikat greifen.


 an sich gar nicht nötig - der i7 braucht doch nur ein paar Watt mehr als ein i5 - oder was hast Du derzeit für ne CPU? Ich hab nen Xeon 1230 (quasi i7) und die viel stromhungrigere R9 290 und "nur" 580W, was an sich eh schon zu viel ist  

Und nur "80 Plus" haben viele - ich würde mind. silver nehmen bzw. mind im Schnitt 86% Effizienz.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Januar 2015)

2GB sind hier eindeutig zu wenig, da wird man nicht sehr lange seine Freude damit haben.


----------



## baiR (24. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> an sich gar nicht nötig - der i7 braucht doch nur ein paar Watt mehr als ein i5 - oder was hast Du derzeit für ne CPU? Ich hab nen Xeon 1230 (quasi i7) und die viel stromhungrigere R9 290 und "nur" 580W, was an sich eh schon zu viel ist
> 
> Und nur "80 Plus" haben viele - ich würde mind. silver nehmen bzw. mind im Schnitt 86% Effizienz.



Ein Spezialist in diesem Gebiet bin ich halt nicht weshalb ich auch lieber dann etwas bessere Netzteile empfehle als nachher zu sagen, dass ein 450 Watt Netzteil auf jeden Fall reicht und es nachher doch nicht der Fall sein sollte. Wie ich schon sagte, reicht für meinen Rechner auch ein 450 Watt Netzteil. Ich habe einen Core I5 3450. Ich habe nur gelesen, dass die I7er deutlich mehr Strom benötigen.

Wenn meine CPU für GTA V z.B. nicht mehr ausreichen sollte dann kaufe ich mir auch einen Xeon. Sind momentan vom Preisleistungsverhältnis her die besten überhaupt. Da ich mir dann auch ein neues MB kaufen muss, kaufe ich mir direkt auch ein neues Netzteil.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2015)

baiR schrieb:


> Ein Spezialist in diesem Gebiet bin ich halt nicht weshalb ich auch lieber dann etwas bessere Netzteile empfehle als nachher zu sagen, dass ein 450 Watt Netzteil auf jeden Fall reicht und es nachher doch nicht der Fall sein sollte. Wie ich schon sagte, reicht für meinen Rechner auch ein 450 Watt Netzteil. Ich habe einen Core I5 3450. Ich habe nur gelesen, dass die I7er deutlich mehr Strom benötigen.


 nicht wirklich viel - der i5-3470 zB braucht hier (kompletter PC) Intel Core i5-3470, Core i3-3240 und AMD A10-5700 im Kurztest - Seite 7 | Review | Technic3D  119W, der i7-3770K in der gleichen Tabelle 125W. 

Und der neuere 4790K braucht weitere bis zu 25W mehr, siehe hier Intel Core i7-4790K im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase  bei absoluter VOlllast mit Prime95 hat der i7-3770k 111W, der 4770K 134W. 

Und selbst wenn es 40-50W mehr sind, kann das Netzteil noch locker reichen. Denn mit ner GTX 970 und einem Xeon/i7 braucht der PC trotzdem maximal ca. 350W, da hast Du mit nem soliden 450W-Modell an sich nen guten Piffer.

Aber so oder so wäre ein Wechsel von So 1155 Core-i5 auf einen So 1150 Core-i7/Xeon kein sooo großer Sprung. Bis mal die 8 Threads der i7 ne Rolle spielen, kann es noch dauern, und auch dann ist die Frage, ob nicht einfach nur eine neue CPU schon reicht, also ohne Boardwechsel


----------



## Aenimus (25. Januar 2015)

Wollte eigentlich noch auf die GTX 960 TI warten, hab mich dann aber doch für die GTX 970 entschieden. Wie es scheint zu Recht. 2 GB sind einfach zu wenig. Zumal ich echt das Glück hatte, dass meine 970 Phantom vor ein paar Wochen zu einem wahnsinnig günstigen Preis zu haben war. Würde ich sie jetzt kaufen, müsste ich glatt fast 60 Tacken mehr löhnen. Die Leistung einer 970 ist wirklich sehr gut. Meine Phantom ist sogar von Werk ein gutes Stück übertaktet. Sehr leise und bisher kein Spulenfiepen.


----------



## baiR (25. Januar 2015)

@ Herbboy

Ich glaube aber, dass es sich nicht mehr lohnen würde einen besseren Prozessor für mein MB zu kaufen. In der Regel sind CPUs für ältere Sockel immer unverhältnismäßig teuer genauso wie GPUs die es nicht oder nur noch selten im Handel gibt. Da stehe ich glaube ich besser wenn ich das Board wechsle und mir für den neuen Sockel eine ordentliche CPU kaufe. Eventuell ist es mit Boardwechsel sogar günstiger.



Aenimus schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich noch auf die GTX 960 TI warten, hab mich dann aber doch für die GTX 970 entschieden. Wie es scheint zu Recht. 2 GB sind einfach zu wenig. Zumal ich echt das Glück hatte, dass meine 970 Phantom vor ein paar Wochen zu einem wahnsinnig günstigen Preis zu haben war. Würde ich sie jetzt kaufen, müsste ich glatt fast 60 Tacken mehr löhnen. Die Leistung einer 970 ist wirklich sehr gut. Meine Phantom ist sogar von Werk ein gutes Stück übertaktet. Sehr leise und bisher kein Spulenfiepen.



Wie viel hast du denn bezahlt?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2015)

baiR schrieb:


> @ Herbboy
> 
> Ich glaube aber, dass es sich nicht mehr lohnen würde einen besseren Prozessor für mein MB zu kaufen. In der Regel sind CPUs für ältere Sockel immer unverhältnismäßig teuer genauso wie GPUs die es nicht oder nur noch selten im Handel gibt. Da stehe ich glaube ich besser wenn ich das Board wechsle und mir für den neuen Sockel eine ordentliche CPU kaufe. Eventuell ist es mit Boardwechsel sogar günstiger.


 Das würde stimmen, wenn der Sockel 1150 im Vergleich zum 1155 einen großen Unterschied gebracht hätte wie zB beim Sockel 1156 vs 775 oder beim Sockel 1155 vs 1156. Aber der 1150 ist nur ein bisschen besser als der 1155, der 1150 ist an sich nur eine Art Upgrade ähnlich wie beim AMD Sockel AM2+ vs AM3 oder so. Und der So 1155 auch noch nicht sooo alt, als dass es da CPUs nur noch als teure Restposten gibt. 

Nen Xeon 1230 für den Sockel 1155 bekommst Du neu für 220-225€, z.B. ausnahmsweise sogar bei Amazon am billigsten und auch lieferbar  (221€ mit Versand http://geizhals.at/de/intel-xeon-e3-1230-v2-bx80637e31230v2-a781378.html  ) - einen Xeon 1230 oder 1231 für den Sockel 1150 bekommst Du für 240-250€, also sogar teurer. Und der Leistungsunterschied ist nur wenige % - hier zB Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase  der i7-3770k (entspricht etwa dem 1230 für Sockel 1155) vs. den Xeon 1230 für Sockel 1150 - nur 3% in Games.  Ähnlich ein neuerer Test, wo zusätzlich noch der Xeon 1231 dabei ist Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Und selbst wenn es 10-15% Leistungsplus wären, ist es fraglich, ob sich dann der Kauf eines neuen Boards + der Aufpreis lohnen. Weil es eben NICHT so ist, dass Du zB 250€ für eine veraltete 1155-CPU berappen musst, die 30% langsamer als eine moderne 250€-CPU ist, und weil es auch NICHT so ist,  dass die beste noch erhältliche 1155er-CPU für zB 200€ schwächer ist als eine aktuelle 160€-CPU...


----------



## baiR (25. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das würde stimmen, wenn der Sockel 1150 im Vergleich zum 1155 einen großen Unterschied gebracht hätte wie zB beim Sockel 1156 vs 775 oder beim Sockel 1155 vs 1156. Aber der 1150 ist nur ein bisschen besser als der 1155, der 1150 ist an sich nur eine Art Upgrade ähnlich wie beim AMD Sockel AM2+ vs AM3 oder so. Und der So 1155 auch noch nicht sooo alt, als dass es da CPUs nur noch als teure Restposten gibt.
> 
> Nen Xeon 1230 für den Sockel 1155 bekommst Du neu für 220-225€, z.B. ausnahmsweise sogar bei Amazon am billigsten und auch lieferbar  (221€ mit Versand Intel Xeon E3-1230 v2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel 1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ) - einen Xeon 1230 oder 1231 für den Sockel 1150 bekommst Du für 240-250€, also sogar teurer. Und der Leistungsunterschied ist nur wenige % - hier zB Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase  der i7-3770k (entspricht etwa dem 1230 für Sockel 1155) vs. den Xeon 1230 für Sockel 1150 - nur 3% in Games.  Ähnlich ein neuerer Test, wo zusätzlich noch der Xeon 1231 dabei ist Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase
> 
> Und selbst wenn es 10-15% Leistungsplus wären, ist es fraglich, ob sich dann der Kauf eines neuen Boards + der Aufpreis lohnen. Weil es eben NICHT so ist, dass Du zB 250€ für eine veraltete 1155-CPU berappen musst, die 30% langsamer als eine moderne 250€-CPU ist, und weil es auch NICHT so ist,  dass die beste noch erhältliche 1155er-CPU für zB 200€ schwächer ist als eine aktuelle 160€-CPU...



Danke für den Kauftipp. Da muss ich schon überlegen ob ich nicht schon zugreifen soll. Das nötige Kleingeld habe ich schon und dann wäre ich wieder ein wenig zukunftssicherer ausgestattet. Lohnt sich das Upgrade für mich schon oder wäre es besser ein wenig mehr Geld auszugeben für einen besseren Prozessor? Der Prozessor ist für mich wegen des Hyper-Threading sehr attraktiv. So habe ich im Grunde einen Octacore. Er verbraucht sogar weniger Strom. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es in Zukunft immer mehr Spiele gibt die auf mehr als 4 Kernen besser laufen. Zwar kommt mit GTA V eventuell bald ein Spiel heraus bei dem ein Prozessorwechsel lohnt, auch wenn ich nur ein klein wenig unter den empfohlenen Prozessoranforderungen liege, aber man weiß ja nie. In ein paar Monaten komme ich vielleicht nicht mehr so günstig an einen Prozessor mit 1155er Sockel ran. Außerdem lässt sich der Prozessor, den ich momentan habe, bestimmt noch gut für 100€ als GTA V Ready Prozessor verkaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2015)

Also, ich sag mal so:  in Deiner Situation würde ich entweder schon jetzt den Xeon für den Sockel 1155 nehmen und für die Zukunft gerüstet sein, oder aber abwarten bis man sicher weiß, dass das was bringt - DANN aber nochmal den Markt checken, denn das könnte noch eine Weile dauern, und vlt lohnt sich DANN doch ein Sockelwechsel. 

Es könnte halt sein, dass es noch sehr lange dauert, bis das mit den quasi 8 Kernen mal eine Rolle spielt - und dann hättest du (wenn du jetzt kaufst - egal ob den für 1155 oder 1150) einen Xeon, der Dir bis dahin kaum mehr bringt als Deine jetzige CPU. 

So oder so wäre - egal wann - aber ein Wechsel auf den Xeon für den Sockel 1155 die bessere Wahl als der Umstieg zu einem Sockel-1150-Xeon, solange der 1155er-Xeon nicht deutlich teurer als der 1150-Xeon ist.


----------



## Aenimus (26. Januar 2015)

baiR schrieb:


> @ Herbboy
> 
> Ich glaube aber, dass es sich nicht mehr lohnen würde einen besseren Prozessor für mein MB zu kaufen. In der Regel sind CPUs für ältere Sockel immer unverhältnismäßig teuer genauso wie GPUs die es nicht oder nur noch selten im Handel gibt. Da stehe ich glaube ich besser wenn ich das Board wechsle und mir für den neuen Sockel eine ordentliche CPU kaufe. Eventuell ist es mit Boardwechsel sogar günstiger.
> 
> ...



322.- (Notebooksbilliger.de)


----------



## baiR (26. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich sag mal so:  in Deiner Situation würde ich entweder schon jetzt den Xeon für den Sockel 1155 nehmen und für die Zukunft gerüstet sein, oder aber abwarten bis man sicher weiß, dass das was bringt - DANN aber nochmal den Markt checken, denn das könnte noch eine Weile dauern, und vlt lohnt sich DANN doch ein Sockelwechsel.
> 
> Es könnte halt sein, dass es noch sehr lange dauert, bis das mit den quasi 8 Kernen mal eine Rolle spielt - und dann hättest du (wenn du jetzt kaufst - egal ob den für 1155 oder 1150) einen Xeon, der Dir bis dahin kaum mehr bringt als Deine jetzige CPU.
> 
> So oder so wäre - egal wann - aber ein Wechsel auf den Xeon für den Sockel 1155 die bessere Wahl als der Umstieg zu einem Sockel-1150-Xeon, solange der 1155er-Xeon nicht deutlich teurer als der 1150-Xeon ist.



Ich weiß nicht warum aber ich ziehe momentan ernsthaft in Erwägung mir diesen Prozessor zu kaufen. Ich denke zwar, dass meine CPU für GTA V noch reichen sollte und vielleicht auch für The Witcher 3 aber ich kann mich einfach mehr auf die Spiele freuen wenn ich weiß, dass ich auf jeden Fall mit meinen Rechner ausreichend gerüstet bin. Wenn ich meinen anderen Prozessor verkaufe, muss ich auch nicht mehr viel für den Xeon ausgeben. Ich werde wohl ein paar Tage darüber nachdenken.



Aenimus schrieb:


> 322.- (Notebooksbilliger.de)



Habe für meine Grafikkarte (Zotac GTX 970 AMP Omega Edition) 348€ bezahlt. Ich habe mir diese Grafikkarte auch geholt weil sie bei 60 Bildern pro Sekunde kein hörbares Spulenfiepen von sich gibt. Hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt die Karten schon so früh zu kaufen. Sieht man schließlich mittlerweile an den Preisen.


----------

